# 70 GTO Dash Pad w/ AC



## Pure Performance (Oct 28, 2021)

Hello I am new to the site and am currently working on a 70 GTO for a customer, and was just curious if anyone is producing new replacement dash pads for this year of GTOs with AC yet? I know a few years back there wasn't but just checking if that has since changed. Thanks for the help!


----------

